# Ornamental Plum, any good for somking?



## tbakko (Nov 7, 2010)

I have a source for quite a bit of Ornamental Plum, I was wondering if it's any good to use for smoking?


----------



## bbally (Nov 7, 2010)

Not recommended.

This is not a true fruit bearing wood.  Plus with normal stone fruit woods you really need to use them within a month or so of cutting since they lose the sugar rapidly.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hmmmm... learned 2 things in 1 post...  Thanks, bbally.


----------

